
Ask HN: Tool to see how HN submission rank changes over time? - artembugara
I recently made a &quot;Show HN&quot;.<p>It went on a front page in a few hours.<p>I wondered how it was changing in upvotes and the rank over time.<p>I could not find any tool to do so. I think about doing my own.<p>What do you think? Would you like to use it?
======
bryanrasmussen
I guess for me no, I don't care that much about how a submission I make does
in rank given that the process seems sort of arbitrary (given that things I've
submitted to 0-2 upvotes have been resubmitted later and done well)

~~~
artembugara
I just had another idea. What if I can check the density of new submissions
and tell you if now is a "hot" time to post?

Like if it is a good time/day of a week + not many people have posted
recently.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
If you ended up getting lots of people using it then all of sudden people
would change posting to when it is hot to post, so you would have to have some
sort of queuing. It sounds like it would be most useful to marketers, which
would I suppose help out something we don't want on HN, but if you did it you
would probably end up being asked to provide "hot" time monitoring for a few
other platforms, and then you could be on the way to monetizing it.

but then you're doing real work.

